# Bonnie Fogg?



## my3minis (Oct 29, 2010)

It's been years since I've posted on this forum and I forget what my screen name used to be so sorry.

Is Bonnie Fogg still doing readings? I found her website still up, sent $ via paypal and an e-mail to her requesting a reading but haven't heard back. I desperately need her to do a reading.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, she is still doing Readings. Depending on when you sent money and e-mailed, may depend on how quickly she gets back to you. She also works as a school counselor, so that cuts into her time.

There is also a phone number on her website, I think? You may want to call and leave a message too.


----------



## my3minis (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you miniv. I have left several messages along with prepayment & e-mail over the last 2 days. I've used Bonnie as a communicator since 2003 so I'm a bit surprised and wanted to make sure she was OK. I've got a horse that desperately needs a reading.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 30, 2010)

Have to admit, it's been several months since I've been in touch with her directly.

But I think several others on here have been........Hopefully she or someone who has heard from her recently can help.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Oct 30, 2010)

I just did 2 readings with her tuesday night Oct 26th. So I'm sure she will get in touch as soon as she can.

My readings were so informative I want to do the rest of my horses!

Tammy


----------



## bfogg (Nov 1, 2010)

I have been out of town doing appearances on the weekends, whenever I do that I get back logged on readings.Also some of them for some reason get into my Norton folder and I always forget to look at it.I am sorry for the delay.

I am not a school counselor, I do inschool suspension at a middle school.I also have to do after school detention. Which gets me home later.At least twice a week I like to go and see my horses at the barn, just so they remember who the heck I am!!!!!

I am also having a tough time right now.Larry died on the 28th, I thought I would be fine. I kept saying I was just fine!

I found I was tired like tired to the bone. I couldn't understand being that tired? I sit on my butt all day trying to keep ahead of the students in my room. So I had no reason to be that tired

I didn't connect the 2 things. I literally went home and went right to bed and just kind of blanked out.

My sister finally gave me an over the phone dope slap and said"feel what your feeling,your not JOhn Wayne, acknowledge them so you can work thru this time" and shape up!

So I am doing the best I can.

I hope I have gotten back to you by now?

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## REO (Nov 1, 2010)

Aw Bonnie! Now I know why I've been thinking of you so much. Your sister is right! You're not Super Man. You are allowed to feel what you feel. You only just lost your hubby Larry not long ago. It will hit you harder now and then. I'm proud of you, the way you're holding up. I don't think I'd do as well.

{{{{Hugs}}}}

my3minis, I hope your horse is ok! {{{hugs}}} to you also!


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 2, 2010)

bfogg said:


> I have been out of town doing appearances on the weekends, whenever I do that I get back logged on readings.Also some of them for some reason get into my Norton folder and I always forget to look at it.I am sorry for the delay.
> 
> I am not a school counselor, I do inschool suspension at a middle school.I also have to do after school detention. Which gets me home later.At least twice a week I like to go and see my horses at the barn, just so they remember who the heck I am!!!!!
> 
> ...


You take care of yourself Bonnie. Of course, this is understandably a hard time for you. You could always have an auto-response email that says it could take however many days before you contact them and can perform their readings.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonnie take care of yourself, it is a tough time, the body has a memory, even if you try to ignore it. You're a very special person! Hugs!


----------



## bfogg (Nov 3, 2010)

Being severely techno challenged how do I do the auto response?

Thank you all for the encouragement.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Diana (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonnie we should make a weekend lunch date. I miss see you. We didn't get much of a chance to talk this summer at the shows. Love ya and hang in there.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 3, 2010)

I saw your post on the Back Porch and wanted to write privately.

I have been thinking of you more lately too, I knew it was getting close to the time that you lost your Larry. You are in my thoughts/heart each day.

I'm hoping this picture will bring a smile to your face. Missy is finally working and doing very well at it. She loves to drive and her and Lizzie get along wondeful.


----------



## my3minis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reading last Sat. night Bonnie. Sashi has changed his mind & is back to being king of the farm. I think he's going to hang around for a while longer. I love that horse more than words can describe - his big ego & all!

I knew it was around the time of year you lost Larry. While I'm sure the loneliness will never go away I hope your sadness has been replaced with an occasional smile at the memories. And of course you know the body is but a shell and his soul lives on. It doesn't lessen the pain but just a reminder you will meet again.

Hugs,

Kristie


----------



## bfogg (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Kristie,

This often happens, this time is what I call the golden gift of time. He will relapse but in the mean time it is wonderful enjoy!

I do hope you won't make him suffer because you don't want to let him go...........

I am doing okay. Some days are golden some aren't but I will get thru it. I hate Nov anyways and of course hate winter gr.

Love you

Bonnie



my3minis said:


> Thanks for the reading last Sat. night Bonnie. Sashi has changed his mind & is back to being king of the farm. I think he's going to hang around for a while longer. I love that horse more than words can describe - his big ego & all!
> 
> I knew it was around the time of year you lost Larry. While I'm sure the loneliness will never go away I hope your sadness has been replaced with an occasional smile at the memories. And of course you know the body is but a shell and his soul lives on. It doesn't lessen the pain but just a reminder you will meet again.
> 
> ...


----------



## my3minis (Nov 8, 2010)

bfogg said:


> Hi Kristie,
> 
> This often happens, this time is what I call the golden gift of time. He will relapse but in the mean time it is wonderful enjoy!
> 
> ...


I'm not going to sell out my horse! His decision not mine - it seems he's always in charge and that's fine by me! I've learned much since our last talk.

Here's a (((HUG))).


----------

